# Wiring refrigeration fans using 208v?



## Channell2929 (Aug 6, 2015)

We are doing a piggy wiggly and we are wiring up three cooler fans.We piped in all (3) coolers setting a jbox above each cooler then ran seal tight from the junction boxes we installed above each cooler down into the coolers to the fans using a black,white,green on the first fan then (2)blues and a green on the second and the third fans.Again all three boxes are piped together with 1/2 inch emt and of course your home run pipe over to the panel.I am wanting too see what needs to be pulled from the panel over to all three boxes so they can be hooked up correctly?We used #12 on the wires I mentioned before just wanting to confirm the rest of the circuit. Thanks


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You didn't tell us anything about the fan coils. Voltage, current etc.


----------



## Channell2929 (Aug 6, 2015)

120volt single phase for the fans and what info did you need on the fan coils,current etc?Thanks for replying.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't you have any schematics for the equipment?
Pretty hard to tell what you need without all the info.
Are there anti-sweat in the door frame, what controls the compressor, stat or pressure valve?
Lots of unknowns for us to guess.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you the electrical contractor? 

Pete


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Are you the electrical contractor? Pete


Lord, I hope not!!!!!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Lots of mandatory elements missing from the OP description.

208 VAC => condensing units. ( can be 120 VAC, too )

120 VAC => evaporator fans.

OP description is pretty garbled. 



Channell2929:

Why aren't your queries put to the lead-man/ foreman right on the spot?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did you seal your raceways after they exit the cooler?


----------



## Channell2929 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the help anyway but I got the fans hooked up and running good.These are used units so everything on the inside of the units is already wired and like I also Said some of the units are 120vac and some 208v. The 208vac units I fed with 2 #12 blues and a #12 green and on the panel side landed my 2 hots on a 2 pole 20amp breaker.The 120vac units of course on a 20 amp single pole.These condensing units are my first to ever deal with and that's why I obviously asked for some help but as usual there's Always that God's gift to mankind electrician out there who forgets that they weren't born an electrician and that's what causes a lot of useless costly mistakes not to mention the fn danger it puts everyone in.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Channell2929 said:


> Thanks for all the help anyway but I got the fans hooked up and running good.These are used units so everything on the inside of the units is already wired and like I also Said some of the units are 120vac and some 208v. The 208vac units I fed with 2 #12 blues and a #12 green and on the panel side landed my 2 hots on a 2 pole 20amp breaker.The 120vac units of course on a 20 amp single pole.These condensing units are my first to ever deal with and that's why I obviously asked for some help but as usual there's Always that God's gift to mankind electrician out there who forgets that they weren't born an electrician and that's what causes a lot of useless costly mistakes not to mention the fn danger it puts everyone in.


It's not our fault you asked a question that was impossible to answer. Next time include the important information and you will get an answer based on that information.


----------



## Channell2929 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah I can agree with that now that I looked back at the op.Not being sarcastic but is it necessary to know all the other questions that were asked earlier in this post besides what voltage the unit is if you are only feeding power to the unit(s)?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Channell2929 said:


> Yeah I can agree with that now that I looked back at the op.Not being sarcastic but is it necessary to know all the other questions that were asked earlier in this post besides what voltage the unit is if you are only feeding power to the unit(s)?


Your OP was very vague as to what you were asking. 
As stated, make sure your question is accurate, with as much info, so we can give you an answer. 
You are the only one who has seen the installation, so we have to dig in order to find out what you need.
There is a wealth of experience on this site, which is freely given. A lot of us have many years of varied experience with construction and maintenance.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> Your OP was very vague as to what you were asking. As stated, make sure your question is accurate, with as much info, so we can give you an answer. You are the only one who has seen the installation, so we have to dig in order to find out what you need. There is a wealth of experience on this site, which is freely given. A lot of us have many years of varied experience with construction and maintenance.


Maybe he's a heavy equipment operator and enjoys digging for stuff.


----------



## Channell2929 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah apparently so..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Channell2929 said:


> Yeah apparently so..


I have wired a few coolers and we always have other things to consider as mentioned above.
The lights are always a last minute consideration as well as the heat strips.
Sometimes the condenser has a different voltage than the fan coils.
It's not a black and white question plus, using two blue wires leads us to an unknown.
Did the last owner of the unit only have blue wire?
You mentioned that you brought in a black and a white.
Is this going to be 208?
BTW,
I wrote this response after you posted that you had wired them correctly.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I was surprised that Channell2929 never mentioned any disconnecting means... and much else.

Two blue wires ... possible switch connection ... 

Usually, these freezers, chillers, coolers are a _chore_.

The interior lighting is rarely a snap -- and surface routed EMT set off with Minerallac straps is typical. Finding a decent 'purchase' to mount to is always a challenge -- as these boxes are mostly polyurethane foam with thin metallic skins.

Freezers have even more complications -- as a heat strip is required at the door jamb to prevent ice lock.

It's also common to have 'hot' pads installed underneath freezers -- as ice destruction can be epic when the cold leaks out and down from a freezer -- through the concrete pad -- in the sodden ground below.

This protection is mostly done for retro-fit freezers that are dropped in to spaces that were not originally intended for them. ( The zone under a freezer must not have any piping -- any conduit -- unless its protected from freezing. )

The usual drill at most ECs is to have a veteran cross train apprentices -- with all of the specific tricks and taboos involved in these installs.

These puppies usually take man-days not man-hours to install.

However, being second-hand, the units may have had a fair amount of field wiring installed prior to their arrival... There being no reason to scrap// remove all of the old work.


----------

